# Trivia 9/6



## luckytrim (Sep 6, 2018)

trivia 9/6
DID YOU KNOW...
Before people brewed coffee, they'd been chewing on the  berries and seeds 
for over 400 years.


1. Name That Flick !
1999 movie with Whoopi Goldberg and Angelina Jolie, about a  women's
psychiatric ward during the 1960s.
2. This British pop group scored their only Top 40 U.S. entry  with "Come On
Eileen" in 1983. Who were they?
3. Where is the opal capital of the world?
4. The country of Qatar has a higher than normal rate of Downs  Syndrome and
mental illness. Why is this so?
  a. - Over exposure to natural gas deposits
   b. - Sperm damage from heat
   c. - Over exposure to oil wells
   d. - Forbidding marriage out of the clans
5. Name the actor who won Academy Awards for "High Noon" and  "Mr. Smith Goes
to Washington" ...
6. What year did the Berlin Wall go up ?
7. For how many years was Texas a Republic ?
  a. - 10 Years
  b. - 15 Years
  c. - 20 Years
  d. - 25 Years
8. Definition; - S
noun ~ (Eight Letters, correct spelling please)
a plant of a genus that comprises the peat  mosses.

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The human toll of the Accident at Chernobyl was about eighty,  but thousands
of animals perished.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. "Girl Interrupted "
2. Dexy's Midnight Runners
3. Coober Pedy, Australia
4. - d
5. Gary Cooper
6. - 1961
7. - a
8. Sphagnum

CRAP !!
The World Health Organization estimates that 30,000 deaths can  be attributed
to the Chernobyl disaster. Over seven million people have been  exposed to
radiation from the accident.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks luckytrim.  I really enjoy your daily trivia.


----------

